# Sharewatch



## djustoe (13 Dec 2007)

Hi all,
Ive been reading up on all the various threads about the different online brokers accessible to the irish investor.
Sharewatch keeps popping up in these threads but I hear conflicting and dodgy stories about them.. I havent found any single thread about them hence the reason for this thread.

If those who have used/ are using sharewatch could post their opinions, experiences please

thanks


----------



## Gautama (13 Dec 2007)

So far, so good. Moved to Sharewatch following the recent Goodbody downgrade.   Haven't bought or sold any share though... and the way things are going it could be a while before I do either.


----------



## Ravima (13 Dec 2007)

have used them for dealing for a few years, without any difficulty. Only problem I have found is that they can be terribly slow in replying to email queries.


----------



## philips (14 Dec 2007)

I found them to be extremely efficient.  Bought shares on Monday and received the contract note yesterday.  My emails were answered within the hour and the dealer went out of his way to be helpful.  My cheque was posted on Friday and he rang first thing Monday to let me know it had arrived - which I was not expecting!  I cannot say enough good things about Sharewatch and I will definitely use them again.


----------



## mercedes1 (14 Dec 2007)

I have been using Sharewatch for a year now. Only problem that I find with them is that I need to send monies in advance of share purchase. My previous broker allowed me some time to pay. On one occasion I did have to ring to request a cheque for payment. The funds had been lodged to my account.


----------



## djustoe (16 Dec 2007)

the feedback seems pretty good so far..


----------



## lefty (17 Dec 2007)

Am I right in thinking they only deal in UK and Irish shares now?


----------



## efm (17 Dec 2007)

lefty said:


> Am I right in thinking they only deal in UK and Irish shares now?


 
As far as I know they do offer US dealing as well.

For what it's worth I used Sharewatch for the first time last month and used their Small Trades facility where you don't have to send in KYC documentation for trades less than 15,000 EUR. 

I went with them on the basis of cost, the small trades facility, and the opinion I formed of them following Peter Byrne's contribution to this thread which initially criticised Sharewatch.

I found their telephone support excellent, their response times excellent, the staff very friendly and their back office very efficient.


----------



## ned (17 Jan 2008)

I signed up with Sharewatch about a year ago, but only started to trade with them about three months ago. There seems to have been some technical difficulties a few weeks ago.The website was down (for trading) for a while. Regarding tech support, I have emailed a few times but so far haven't received any replies, but I assume that someone receives these emails, as problems are usually righted fairly quickly---it would be nice to get a reply considering large amounts of money are being dealt with. I have had problems adding limit trades and have had a trade executed twice.
All in all the site works, but I certainly wouldn't call it efficient.


----------



## therave (17 Jan 2008)

there was a tread on here in the last 12 minths and the MD answered some issues and also had one of the IT guys sign up here and he was answering some questions it might be worth doing a search


----------

